# Meet Ariel



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

This is Ariel, I picked her up today from a shelter. She was dumped and animal control picked her up. We think she is about a year old and just a sweetheart.She jumped right in my SUV and laid down and never heard a peep out of her the whole 45 minute drive back


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Awww,,, Are you going to foster her?


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

She knows a good thing when she sees it!! Are you fostering her?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

NO... Males only unless they are puppies. Maggie doesnt like other females.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She is a real looker. How could someone dump a sweet faced pup like that?


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Looks like a keeper to me!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

She's beautiful. She has that look on her face that most rescue dogs seem to have. It's like they aren't completely sure what's going on. I love it when you see them after they've been adopted and they have that confident "I'm HOME!" look!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is beautiful.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Yep she's a cutie! Can't wait to meet her.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

She's a beauty! I wonder why someone would do that to her?!?!?!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> She's a beauty! I wonder why someone would do that to her?!?!?!


Isn't that always the question in rescue? We have a lot of remote areas around the metro st louis city/county where these wonderful dogs are dumped or left behind. Thank god there is a good demand within the city/county for goldens.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

beautiful girl, hope she finds that forever home. of course she will, you found her and will make sure of it.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

She is a BEAUTY! Here's to finding her a WONDERFUL Furever home soon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie's Mom*

Ariel is stunning and looks like an Angel!!

BLESS YOU for saving her!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh she is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hope she finds her forever home VERY soon!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Ohhhh, what a sweetie! You can send her here - my girls love other girls! 
:That didn't sound quite right, did it?

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

awwwww, what a beaty!!!


----------

